# Günstige Gamer Laptops!



## moritz-heek (29. Juni 2009)

*Günstige Gamer Laptops!*

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin gerade über die Page HawkForce
gestolpert! und wollte meinen Fund mal teilen! das sieht wirklich nach sehr günstigen Gaming Laptops aus! ich suche gerade sowas in der Richtung! das könnte was werden und vor allem noch fast komplett konfigurierbar ala one PC's nur die Preise stimmen im gegensatz zu one!

LG MH


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gamer Laptops!*

der shop ist nicht schlecht, geile preise.


----------



## magnus1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gamer Laptops!*

Naja günstig.Wenn ich das MSI GX623 nach konfiguriere komme ich auf über 950€.Und ich hab 799 bezahlt.und dann ist noch nicht ma die Ati 4670 an Board.
Ok bei mir ist der  Intel Core 2 Duo *P8600* (2,4 GHz) drin den ich aber per Knopfdruck auf Intel® Core 2 Duo T9600 2,80 6M 1066MHz Niveau takten kann.
Bei Hawk gehts ab nem 8700 los.

mfg


----------



## crass (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gamer Laptops!*

Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN, Radeon HD 4650 (LX.P920X.110) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a400940.html


----------

